# 60s Europiccola - Refitting fixed Shower Screen



## Hugh (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Thought i should share that i managed to refit the shower screen to my newly obtained '67 Europiccola so no need to modify the brass sleeve 

Invert the machine, lay the disc flat onto the sleeve, move it slightly to one side so that about half of the screen falls into the groove.

Use the thumb of one hand to apply downward pressure to the centre of the disc - enough to flex it.

Use a piece of wood in your other hand to apply downward pressure to the edge of the disc. (a 100mm length of 1/2" dia chamfered dowel wedged into my palm was a lucky find)

So whilst keeping thumb pressure on, place the dowel;

1) between your thumb and the edge of the disc to enable further flexing of the disc

2) on part of the disc that is in the groove already

3) Keeping downward pressure on both thumb and dowel - slide the dowel around the disc (on each side in turns) from the part that is in the groove towards the part that is not yet in the groove and you'll begin to inch more of it into the groove a bit at a time. Eventually the disc will audibly snap into place and that's it !

I checked this on home barista and the impression was that this was nigh on impossible but Francesco Ceccarelli said he thought it could be possible. I'm not going to remove it again - i now need to make up the sleeve removal tool before it's time to get at the piston again.

Cheers, Hugh


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

interesting solution 👍, if you do get around to making the tool, just a quick heads up the 62 and 63 pavs have slightly different hole positions to the 64 - 74 with a brass sleeve


----------



## Hugh (Jan 21, 2015)

thanks for the info - not made it yet..


----------

